# source for barrells



## dhmjr (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a m&p .40 barrell to replace my current .357 sig. I like the sig caliber but the supply is drying up here. I've been seeing plenty of .40 though still. I thought about just trading the whole thing for .45 because I'm already buying those for some 1911's. I just really wanted to try the .40. I tried Midway and they're backordered till at least the first of next year.


----------

